# Help needed from you yakers.



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys wondering if some of yall could give me some advice on what I need. My family me 6 foot 4 250 pounds, my wife normal 40 year old size, and my kid 9 years old and weighs about 120, big boy. We camp at cape san blas every year and we have to take my camper with one truck and our 20 foot boat with our Tahoe. The gas prices and trouble is kicking my butt. I was considering getting 3 kayaks for us. I like to mainly fish, my kid likes to fish and snorkel, my wife only snorkels. What sizes, models, and stuff do you guys recommend we get. If we like this way we will use these about 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

If you only plan on using them a few times a year and you already have a boat I'd recommend shorter kayaks, possibly that are stable enough to stand in, in the 10-12ft range that won't be awkward to load in your truck or boat on those trips. You already have a boat, so I'm assuming you won't be doing any long distance paddling to fertile fishing grounds. Given that, the extra cumbersomeness of long fast kayaks won't be worth it. 

A few recommendations would be; Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 or 120, the new Ride 115; Ocean Kayaks Trident 11 or 13, their new Tetra 10 or 12; and Hobie's Quest 11


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

You might try the Maibu mini xfactor. Extremely stable and well made. Carries a lot of weight, short in size, easy to get in and out of and not too pricey as a comparison. I think they sell them at Outcast on Barrancas now.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_134472_-1

Would this one fit my needs?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I would highly recommend against Pelican kayaks. They are poorly made and paddle like a barge. I'm sure Alex will step in with his standard rant against Pelicans shortly.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds good on the advice. since Im having to buy 3, I would really like to be around 500 a piece. I checked out the west marine page where I get port supply prices and they had some that had great reviews so tomorrow I will go there and check. Thanks again guys any more advice would be great even tho I have been around boats my whole live and i fish for a living on the water, when it comes to this i'm very, very green.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Check out the Perception Pescador 10 or 12footers at about $500 each. They're actually made with the older Wilderness Systems molds so you'd be getting a Tarpon 100 or 120, which are about $900 each, for about half price. They're great starter yaks and can do a lot of things really well.

Ocean Kayak Scramblers usually run about $500ish brand new too. They don't track quite as well so they wont be quite as fast as the Pescadors but are a little more maneuverable and stable.

Pescador would be better choice for inshore, quiet water. Scrambler if you want to deal with surf in the Gulf.

Both yaks are a noticeable price jump from the Pelicans but they are WORLDS ahead in quality and capabilities. Pelicans are really just 'Kayak-like Objects' they're WAY too heavy for their length/width and extremely poorly constructed. All you have to do is run your fingers along the seam where the top and bottom halves are attached to realize one good hit against a piling or rock and you've got a big hole to flood the whole kayak.

Ok, rant over. Good luck!

Alex


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

All very good advice. For your purpose and price range, the Perception Pescador or OK Scrambler are excellent choices, with the Pescador giving you more features - that you will appreciate later - for your dollar. 

While you are at Academy, look for a Carlisle paddle - they make a good paddle for the money - the model with the aluminum or fiber shaft and blue or yellow blades. Lightweight and sturdy. If they have different length paddles, maybe a 230 cm paddle for you, 220 cm for wife and son. 

Last advice is spend the money for a good kayak seat if you can, it can make the differenece between being uncomfrotable and enjoying your time on the water. Academy will not have a large selection. Best go to a kayak dealer - Pensacola Kayak & Sail in Pensacola, Fairhope Boat Co. in Fairhope or wherever. Surf to Summit makes very good seats - they will cost $100+ but worth it. All-in about $700... You already have PFD's - please wear them...


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok guys I bought the Perception Pescador 10 or 12, test drove them today and they did great a little tippy feeling but I think with practice I will get over that. Also I took on some water need plugs for the holes. I like the speed and tracking in the 12. Having never done this before I feel that fishing on one of these will be a challenge but when I actually catch some fish I think it will be more satisfying, kind of like bow hunting over gun hunting. I may like this challenge, I plan on killing some trout at st joe and some bluegills here in the state park lakes. I dont know if I can ever get back into this thing if I flip or fall out and the water is deep. Is there any trick to that?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Get comfortable on the flats. You couldn't pick a better place to get aquainted with your kayak than Cape San Blas.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Scupper plugs will keep you and your stuff drier - I think Academy sells them, but a kayak retailer should have them in different sizes. I use foam golf ball jammed into the scupper holes in the seat - they never come out... The tippiness is what the yak designers call primary stability. It is no big deal. You will find that you have to lean pretty far over to actually capsize the yak, that is secondary stability and much more important. At least that's how I think that goes...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Fairwaterfishing,

I'm probably going to take some negative comments from others on here over what I'm about to say, but sometimes the truth hurts.

The Pescador 12 is a good kayak for your son and wife, but for you at 250 pounds, you're going to have some standing water problems in your cockpit because you're basically too big weight wise for a Pescador 12. 

The carrying capacity for a P-12 is only 350 pounds which can be confirmed by clicking on the link below and then clicking on "Technical Specs".

http://www.sunandski.com/Perception_Pescador_12_0_Angler_Sit_On_Top_Kayak_p/9320068791050.htm

I've found most kayak manufactures "fudge" on their carrying capacity weights. It's usually "less" than advertised and I would guess the real carrying capacity of a P-12 is probably closer in the range of 300-325 pounds. My gut feeling is 300 pounds.

When you combine all the weight of the things you're going to take with you (tackle box, anchor, milk crate, etc) and then adding that to your 250 pound physical weight, you'll be pushing closer to 275-290 pounds. Your P-12 is going to be sitting low in the water. If you're going to fish saltwater, any moderate wave action striking your low sitting P-12 broadside is going to cause some water to slosh over the gunnels of the yak and it's going to be deposited in your cockpit.

With the scupper holes plugged, you're basically going to be fishing in a "bath tub full of water" since the water can't drain out from scupper holes that are plugged. You'll have to carry with you a very large sponge or a hand held portable bilge pump to drain the water out of the cockpit. The best and fastest way to get standing water out of a cockpit is to unplug your scupper holes and then start paddling.

If you find out what I've stated is true and you like kayak fishing, then you'll end up selling your P-12 and then go buy a big guy yak and one of the best ones out there for a big guy like yourself is a Malibu X-Factor which at 14' 4" long, 33" wide and with a carrying capacity of 625 pounds, you'll enjoy fishing from it and your cockpit won't have any standing water in it from moderate wave action hitting the yak broadside. Plus, you won't have to plug your scupper holes. My friend weighs 300 pounds and he likes a dry ride with no standing water in the cockpit. He saltwater fishes out in the Gulf of Mexico about 1000 yards off the beach with his unplugged Malibu X-Factor.

http://www.malibukayaks.com/fishing_kayaks.asp 

Now, I'll go put on my flame retardant suit and wait for the slings and arrows which might come my way.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Night wing, thankyou thats just the advice I needed, Im going to guy one more. the 10 footer for garrett, the 12 for kim and a fat ass version for me.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Owning the xfactor 14, I would actually recommend the Stealth 14 because it is the same size, but has more cockpit options that you will enjoy using. You can get these at West Marine and at Outcast tackle. There are probably a few more places around that someone would know about.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

The stealth 14 does great for me. Im not 6 foot but, do have the 250lbs! If you would like to take mine for a spin sometime just let me know!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Fairwaterfishing,

Where I live in the state of Texas, kayak dealers have "Demo Days". This is where they advertise where you can demo some of the different makes and models of sit on top yaks they sell at a local area lake. 

People show up, sign a liability waiver, put on a PFD and then demo paddle a few different models of the yaks being displayed. This keeps one from buying a yak they've never paddled and then finding out they made the wrong choice with their hard earned money.

If none of the kayak dealers in your area offer a "Demo Day", then see if one or more of the dealers carry some of the models being spoken on here where you can rent one for a half or full day. This way, you'll find the kayak which best suits your needs and maybe wants. 

Keep this in mind. There is no perfect yak. At my physical weight of 160 pounds; my Ocean Kayak "SPTW" (Scupper Pro TW) yak is best suited for me when paddling/fishing lakes, wide rivers, saltwater marshes, saltwater flats, bays and offshore. It's not suited for streams, small rivers and creeks.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Searched the local west marines and found the Malibu X-Factor here in orange beach so I went ahead and bought that one. Its the x13 pretty good price too I have port supply there so it cost me $807. I went a little over on the price of the 3 yaks but with paddles and anchors and a few other things I spent $2200 on the 3. I have never went under budget when it comes to me buying boats so the little extra money is fine. Have yet to test drive due to the weather but I will soon. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Great to hear! Looking forward to reports and pictures!

Good luck out there,
Alex


----------

